# racoon calling day light hours



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

I went out last saturday on the south plate and tried to call yotes ( to windy on the flat land). started out with woodpecker had no luck so i tried racoon fighting on my fox pro and called one out of a tree 20 yards away from my 8 year old son and I. shoot the raccoon twice and still lost him, my son thought that was way COOL!!!. I was woundering if i could get any more tips on calling raccoons thanks.


----------



## TBROutdoors (Feb 24, 2010)

Dirtnap,

Daytime Raccoon Calling is exactly what you described....A BLAST!!!
Check out this YouTube Clip:
YouTube - TBR Outdoors - Daytime Raccoon Calling - Predators: Round 2 DVD "Feel the Rush"

Also, here is a recent press release about some of our newest Raccoon Calling being aired on MOJO Outdoors TV....It airs tonight at 7:00 Central - 6:00 Mountain on Channel 608.

TBR Outdoors is currently in production of an instructional Daytime Raccoon Calling DVD. Some of our current footage will be airing on MOJO Outdoors TV next week. Daytime Raccoon Calling is a fast-paced style of hunting that creates Up-Close, In-Your-Face action that you won't want to miss. Although we have been chasing raccoons for years now, the addition of the MOJO Critter brings 'em out of their hole, down the tree and ready to fight!

Please tune in or set your DVRs to record the show.

Here's some information off the MOJO Outdoors Website: MOJO Outdoors TV
*Calling Raccoons with TBR Outdoors*
The TBR crew has started a new style of "raccoon Hunting" with the MOJO Critter and an electronic caller. Most predator hunters have never seen this, but after today I sure would hate to be a raccoon.

*Pursuit Channel --- Direct TV Channel: 608*
Show Times:
(MARCH 1) Monday 12:00 AM Eastern / (FEBRUARY 28) Sunday: 11:00 PM Central, 10:00 PM Mountain, 9:00 PM Pacific
(MARCH 2) Tuesday 12:30 PM Eastern / 11:30 AM Central
(MARCH 4) Thursday 8:00 PM Eastern / 7:00 PM Central

For a sneak peak at some of our other footage: Check us out on YouTube - Search "TBR Outdoors"








YouTube videos include some hunts from the TBR Outdoors - Predators: Round 1 and Predators: Round 2 DVDs

Feel the Rush,

Richie
TBR Outdoors


----------



## joemac (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to be trying this come Fall. I am really looking forward to it. Is .22 mag enough gun? I can't believe it would be inadequate. What where you shooting that you shot twice and still did not recover it?

Edit: I just watched the TBR video clip and see in the comments where .17 hmr or .22 mag is recommended. I hope to be using a .17 rem or .17 predator in the future.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

joemac
I have shot over 2,000 raccoons that were treed by hounds. I always use a .22LR. Just hit them in the head.


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mjllag, I've hunted with hounds over 20 yrs now and just got into calling in the last couple years. You need to go up to a .22 mag on calling, these raccoons are moving fast and will go from hole to hole in the tree. If you hit them and they get back to a hole you just wasted fur that you will never get. You and I both know that if you misplace a shot when you have a hound that a good dog will finish the raccoon off for you. I use a .17 HMR and my dad uses a .22 mag and the we haven't had a raccoon get away yet.

It is a blast but its best to have a partner to watch multiple holes. I've called by myself and had 2 raccoons charge in that came down the backside of the tree. I got them because they came down, but from past exsperience they don't all come down the tree.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have, like mjllag, harvested too many raccoons to count both with 22lr and 22 mag.
In the 22lr I like target lead bullets and the 22mag hollow points. I mostly use the 22lr, but to each his own.
I have not used an e-caller but it should be interesting.
Keep taking your son as long as you can and enjoy it as much as you can, because when he discovers girls it is over, for a while.


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

Never tried it in the day ,sqaull em out to the hounds at night but it do sound mighty ineresting. dirtnap just to let you know i lost 3 brothers, my son, and countless friends to women but i dont hold it against them,you got to do what you got to do, and i do got to hunt.


----------



## clw499 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd like to try it, but I don't have an electronic call with any raccoon sounds? Do you know of any mouth calls that will work and be less expensive?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

dirtnap said:


> I shot the raccoon twice and still lost him, my son thought that was way COOL!!!. I was woundering if i could get any more tips on calling raccoons thanks.


I'd be curious to find out what you hit him with twice that you didn't get him back. From my experience on over game, I believe any magnum rimfire would do the trick as long as it's inside 100 yards on a critter that size.

Also, where in NE Colorado do you live? I moved to the Greeley/NoCo area back in November and am working to try and meet more hunters. Kudos on taking your son out too. My daughter was with me when I ended some prairie dogs last Saturday and got quite a kick out of it.


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

clw-A raccoon squaller of any kind could work but would be less effective than an e-caller. You could look at making your own e-caller and downloading sounds off the internet. I grew up just north of Salina and using the raccoon puppies series tapes from dennis kirk is lethal on raccoons in that area. If you can find an area that hasn't been over called you can really clean up and with a decent fur market you can pay for a calling system in a season. Its worth the investment.


----------



## marcwa (Feb 23, 2010)

From what I have learned you need to locate a den and set up as close as you can without being busted. An ecaller is the best and I also know some guys who use a mojo decoy and they say it works wonders. They told me they aren't like yotes and cats you can't call them in from long distances.


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

Last saturday we went out and called in our first raccoon during the day. It was a blast she was a old and very large one that was pissed when she came in. It was so funny to see when there all hunched up and mad, then they realize that something is wrong when the decoy isn't going anywhere but around.


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

This saturday i shot my first raccoon called in during the day. Another female and a big one too. Not as big as the other one that we got last weekend but still big and fun to get. Used #4 lead shot 1 1/4 oz shot


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Did the boys at TBR finish making a raccoon Calling DVD?


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

jas, I had one jump on the speaker of the calling system, talk about an adrenaline rush


----------



## houndhntr07 (Mar 3, 2011)

Does any one ever have any luck calling them out of rock dens(crevises in limestone walls)? I know there are raccoon there. Seems extremely hit or miss to me dont understand why. If I am at a active den tree and it is alot better odds that something is going to happen. The rock dens are more active than most of the den trees.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am not a raccoon hunter, but welcome to the forum houndhntr07.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

If there is a raccoon with a 100 yrds it will come in to the "fighting raccoons" . lol.....its a blast !


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

"TBR Outdoors is currently in production of an instructional Daytime Raccoon Calling DVD."

Hurry up and release this already! I cant wait!


----------



## exopo (Nov 24, 2011)

do they make any mouth calls for them?


----------



## bigwalnutfly (Dec 16, 2010)

I have seen this done and it is a rush and I have had this happen accidentally when using a squirrel barker call when squirrel hunting , the raccoon came right on over to check things out, boy was he surprised to see us there but we were just as surprised to see him.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

12 guage improved cylinder, 6 shot or larger. When calling to a tree with a hole place a very active type of decoy on the ground on the backside of the tree. In doing so the raccoon will have to come out to see the decoy instead of just peeking out.

exopo mouth calls would be a squaller or a high pitched bird distress call such as a tweety or psycho tweety.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

oh and the first warm day after a few day long cold snap will be the most productive. raccoons don't hibernate by definition, but they do "hole-up" and won't move much during cold days and nights. When they come out after a few days long nap they will be HUNGRY and CRANKY.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I know FoxPro has a raccoon Fight sound so Im Pretty sure others probally do as well. Turn in on day or night and if theres an ol raccoon around it WILL come out to greet you !!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Had one come in on a hairy woodpecker distress yesterday. Fat bugger was hungry ! Had to chase him off as neither of us had our fur harvester license on us and we were hunting CRP land.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good on you for doing the right thing Tom !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Don. I try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I doubt you have to try very hard Tom. I'd bet it comes natural.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

This is awesome! I've never heard of calling in raccoons! I've always hunted with hounds at night! I'm trying this very soon!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's pretty cool. Season ends here Jan. 31. Hopefully I can get out for one more hunt or two. They're pretty darn aggressive and will charge the call or you if you're sitting near so be careful.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha WOW! I sure didn't know they were so aggressive.. I've seen them tear some pretty large walker hounds up but I figured that was just defending themselves! I'll make sure to be careful! And good luck Bones!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, yea they get really good and aggraxated if you use the raccoons fighting sound especially. Kinda funny, but it will keep you on your toes. Used to hunt them years ago with just the distress call and it works well especially with a woodpecker call. Just started back up last winter and did O.K. on the warmer days.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heck yea. Look for dens first and set up near, not under. ( Nope never did that...) I've had them jump from the tree to see what the heck is going on. There's a guy who's cutting trees on my farm that I've told him to keep an eye out for any new dens for me. He's been marking them for me. Good luck !!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have never hunted after dark with hounds but I have a hard time believing it compares to daytime calling. Everyone needs to try it, its a blast!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't tried this yet but looks like it would be a blast. Might have to try this.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You don't know what you're missing PH ! Kill all them little egg stealers. LOL


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys if you havent tried then honestly its a must ! Ive brought from a hundred yards out at a full blown sprint and madder than all get out !!! Had a buddy burning one up with a light and talking LOUD and very concrned while I laughed and put down the rifle and got the 12 guage lol. By the time the raccoon was 20-25 yards my buddy was YELLING and I was laughing out loud and finally the raccoon stopped and I busted him. 
Had one for my cousin come barreling in so fast that he covered 50 yards before he could get the shotgun and I could get the light ( we saw him coming across the white rock oilfield location ) on him. He was dispatched about 3 foot from the side of the truck and my cousin still has rock blast on that truck lol

Was in a contest and finished with the set and just knew there should have been a raccoon come in. I said give me a min and turned on the raccoon fight. Blasted one in about 45 seconds ( honestly ) turned the call off and there was a BIG raccoon at the call and I missed him, turned it back on and kept shining and took out another in about 2 min and he piled up ON TOP of the first one. All that action after we had already played and hand called distressed sounds for about 20 min.

If your call doesnt have a raccoon fight sound then you can buy a CHEAP one at walmart or cabelas ( less than $30 ) that has one on it. 
If you have a FOXPRO then look at the site and there is several differant raccoon sounds. ( Ive gotta get a new card so I can have them all lol )

But as stated from others BE CAREFUL !!! Its advised to NOT leave the caller next you if you can help it lol you will find out why if you do.

Please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been lucky enough to hunt a friend's property for the last couple years and he's been trying to get his turkey population to grow, but it's always been stuck around 6-8 birds for the last 3 years. He was thinking that he had a probablem with a bobcat coming around, but I had 5 trail cameras on the property for these years and had never even caught a picture of one. I did however have as many as 9 raccoons in one picture. I've taken a donzen raccoons out of his property. This year my trail cameras show 19 turkeys. Raccoons love little turkeys and of course eggs. If you want more turkeys, hunt raccoons


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah them raccoons love eggs and poults.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They've been murderous on my local population here. I found two nests on my farm last year and within days of finding them the little monsters snuck in and destroyed the nests. I normally don't look for the nests but we were going to do a controlled burn and I always double check for who knows what. I was po'd to say the least. My neighbors used to hunt them with hounds keeping them in check but got in a peeing contest with other neighbors so they quit.


----------



## Buckrut (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, this may sound funny but what does a raccoon den/hole or whatever look like? I have them all over the place with several in trail camera pics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Up in the holes or crotches of trees. The best time to look for sign is when there's snow or mud on the ground leading to the denning trees.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

A den tree will be a big, old, ugly tree with large trunks with holes either at the bottom of the tree, or up in the tree. Kinda like a old grandpa tree. LOL. I treed 7 raccoons in one den tree one night. Only shot two out though.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the new flextone mimic call with the coonfighting adult and baby would this work alright? and i would be interested if TBR outdoors make an exclusive dvd just for daytime raccoon calling, would buy in a heartbeat!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There are videos out there. Many guys have posted theirs on youtube. The sounds you have will work great. So will many of the distress sounds on there. Good luck !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks i appreciate it i will let you guys know when i go out this weekend. Plan on going out just befor light and staying out and moving different wholes all day long, it will be a blast! thanks for the tips and help!


----------

